# Electrical problems, HELP.



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

My dash lights are not working and I have no idea where to start on fixing this. Maybe you guys could point me in the right direction. Thx.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Have you checked your fuses?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

and the headlight switch.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Fuses are good.*

Alright, all fuses are good. What’s next?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

how bout some more info on your car?

analog or digi dash?


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Info.*

1986 300zx Turbo, 5spd, analog dash. From looking at the dash it kind of looks like it was taken apart for repair.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok explain what happened

did they use to work? did they all work? did a few work?

we need details


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

and did you check the headlight switch yet?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

From the description I can't tell if he means the dash backlighting or the dash itself isn't working........


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> From the description I can't tell if he means the dash backlighting or the dash itself isn't working........


thats what i'm trying to figure out to


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

LMAO.. CHECK THE HEADLIGHT SWITCH.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

*The First Post.*



Zen31ZR said:


> From the description I can't tell if he means the dash backlighting or the dash itself isn't working........


Read the first post dude. "My dash *lights* are not working"

I have not checked the headlight switch yet, I will do that tonight.


----------



## joanofarkansas (Nov 9, 2008)

Check the power supply.


----------

